
Vue.js Dashboard Library - sebastienBtr
http://github.com/SebastienBtr/vue-dashboard
======
sebastienBtr
I created a library: [http://github.com/SebastienBtr/vue-
dashboard](http://github.com/SebastienBtr/vue-dashboard) to easily create a
dashboard app, my motivations for this library is that I didn't want to use a
big dashboard template that you can find online, where you always have to do
some refactor and remove all the things you don't need. Instead my library
just give you a vue component to have a dashboard layout setup. Feedback would
be appreciated, and of course, a star if you think it's great :)

